

We dont need no education - saurav1124
http://sbb.com.np/education.php

======
pfortuny
No, not everybody is a genius, despite Einstein being said to have said so.

We do not need to be geniuses, we only need to be human beings, persons,
people... Ordinary people.

If everybody is a genius, then nobody is.

What we need is less caring about 'outstanding' and more caring about virtue
as the path to happiness.

